
The Deadly Recklessness of the Self-Driving Car Industry - interlocutor
https://gizmodo.com/the-deadly-recklessness-of-the-self-driving-car-industr-1831027948
======
partingshots
You’re really stretching for some of these. Uber is not representative of self
driving. The problems they have are completely their own and stems from a
fundamentally toxic culture that has been left behind from its original
owners.

Tesla isn’t self driving. Currently it is advanced control, and though I agree
that it is massively unethical to be advertising it as “autopilot”, the deaths
are attributable solely and only to Tesla.

Waymo is the probably the pinnacle of safety first self driving. The way the
author had to word his statements to fit into a negative commentary clearly
shows there’s pretty much nothing to grab on to. I think whatever happened
with Levandowski earlier on and the legal fiasco there is a legitimate issue
but unrelated to the self-driving itself.

